
Google Trips app to be discontinued on August 5 - Rebelgecko
https://support.google.com/travel/answer/9337634
======
alteria
Definitely sucks that the app is being discontinued, it was really handy when
I had a layover and wanted to do some quick exploration.

However, it looks like most of the functionality is being relocated to the
Google Travel webpage (unless they pull an Inbox and only partially port
things).

[https://www.google.com/travel](https://www.google.com/travel)

~~~
wodenokoto
On Google.com/travel, are the previous trips scraped from my gmail inbox or
what is going on there?

~~~
hgilmoredotcom
In short, yes. It's parsing all the travel content it can find from your inbox
and then inferring flight and accomodation bookings. Seems to be the same
content in the app as /travel for me.

------
joelrunyon
Why is anyone building any dependencies on google's ancillary apps at this
point?

Seems like their whole purpose lately is to just create buzz on a launch,
create a small dependent user base and then retire it when they realize they
it doesn't contribute to their advertising base.

~~~
magduf
While that frequently seems to be the case, just reading their informational
page about it seems to show that the functionality of this app is simply being
moved to their other apps, namely Google Maps. This could be argued to be
bloating up Maps, but this will also mean those features will probably be used
by a lot more people now (and thus they'll make even more money in
advertising).

Honestly, I don't see the problem here.

------
laken
For the offline-available reservation feature of Google Trips, TripIt.com is a
pretty good replacement. Some parts of TripIt are super outdated (I think
Google Trips was originally a clone of some parts of TripIt), but it gets the
job done well still.

------
leshow
Shocker, another discontinued app from Google

------
gravy
This is a big "dangit!" from me. I LOVED using this app on my recent trips.
Any replacements?

~~~
tssva
[https://google.com/travel](https://google.com/travel). The functionality of
the app is either already there or will be rolled into it.

~~~
valarauko
IIRC Trips allowed the info to be offline, which is a big plus when
travelling.

------
bdcravens
I had never heard of that app until this moment.

~~~
Rebelgecko
It was really convenient for traveling, especially now that Inbox trip bundles
are discontinued. Put all your reservations in one handy place, available
offline. The suggested itineraries were pretty good too.

------
heavymark
Loved the concept but like most all of these new apps from Google, got no
love, and lacked many basic features. Google continues to released half baked
products don't give them love they fail because of it and then they kill them.
Rather then devoting to continuous updates to make it something everyone uses.
And these days I personally avoid most of the new apps, because there is such
a high chance they will be killed off once you start using it.

------
kevin_b_er
This is a shame. App loads much faster than Maps. Maps is doggedly slow to
load within the last year and seems to be getting worse.

~~~
magduf
Well they keep adding more stuff to it, including (according to the linked
google page about this issue) functionality from the now-discontinued Google
Trips app.

------
tomatoman
This was my favorite app for traveling and such an easy way to automatically
see all my trip related reservations all together without having to do
anything. It was also a great way to see all my previous trips

------
mikevp
I was thinking about switching over to it since Roadtrippers keeps cranking
down the number of legs you can have in a trip for the free version. I guess I
won't, now.

------
gonyea
Google Maps is a travel powerhouse. Makes sense to have things in one place.

I’m traveling Europe right now and I live out of Google Maps.

------
xvf22
Used it a bunch and I'll add this to the Google products which they cancelled
on me. I'm getting tired of this...

I've been slowly moving off of anything Google.

~~~
tssva
Most of the functionality can already be found at google.com/travel and
additional functionality from the app is scheduled to be added there and at
Google Maps.

